# An insult to a knitter.



## user64822 (Jun 21, 2012)

This morning I bought four beautifully knitted, obviously brand new cardigans in a charity shop. They were priced at 75p (1.2 US dollars or 1.38 Australian dollars) each. They will make lovely presents for my Granddaughter.
I would think that some generous talented person knitted them specifically to sell in the shop. The buttons are unusual and beautiful.
I thought selling them so cheaply was an absolute insult to the person that made them. What do others think?


----------



## alvadee (Nov 21, 2013)

Yes indeed. Think of all the work and love we put into making something. I'm just wondering if you mentioned it to someone there.


----------



## user64822 (Jun 21, 2012)

I did say and the lady said I could pay more if I wanted!


----------



## Shirley Pelletier (Aug 3, 2012)

Is it possible that they were part of a clean-out of a deceased person's home? Sometimes people just want to be rid of things and done with it. Still, it seems odd to price these so low.


----------



## Ahirsch601 (Jul 23, 2013)

I bought a number of brand new sweaters for my granddaughters at charity shops especially when I was in the UK. I have also bought at sales knitting bags full of needles and knitting supplies for almost nothing because I can't bear the thought of all these lovingly collected supplies being thrown out. I currently have 6 of those stand up knitting bags!!


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Elsie Shufflebottom said:


> This morning I bought four beautifully knitted, obviously brand new cardigans in a charity shop. They were priced at 75p (1.2 US dollars or 1.38 Australian dollars) each. They will make lovely presents for my Granddaughter.
> I would think that some generous talented person knitted them specifically to sell in the shop. The buttons are unusual and beautiful.
> I thought selling them so cheaply was an absolute insult to the person that made them. What do others think?


I find that happens all the time in thrift stores. The person doing the pricing isn't familiar with a certain label and I get to benefit. 
Some people just do not appreciate handcrafted items, count yourself lucky.


----------



## Senjia (Nov 22, 2013)

I would agree unless this was an unusual circumstance. The person who donated them should have put a price on them. When I make a baby sweater set (hat and sweater), I charge $25 to $30 for them, and this is without booties. Most babies do not wear booties today which is sad. If I put a lot of work into it, regardless if it is going to a church fair or someone wants to buy something from me, I feel that the cost of the yarn plus some of my labor must be in the fee charged. I'd rather give the item away to a friend than to get "nothing" for my efforts. What you paid didn't even pay for the yarn, never mind the work behind it. I'm sure your grandchildren will love the items. Perhaps the woman in the shop should be made aware of the value of brand new hand knit articles.


----------



## Abi_marsden (Aug 5, 2012)

Jennie you got a good bargin there.theyll look lovely on I'm sure happy2014.


----------



## alvadee (Nov 21, 2013)

Ahirsch601 said:


> I bought a number of brand new sweaters for my granddaughters at charity shops especially when I was in the UK. I have also bought at sales knitting bags full of needles and knitting supplies for almost nothing because I can't bear the thought of all these lovingly collected supplies being thrown out. I currently have 6 of those stand up knitting bags!!


I do the same thing and my daughter in Arizona lives near a retirement community and as the folks move on or pass on they discard their belongings and she buys anything related to knitting for me. she brings the goodies to n.j. when she comes. I have tried to offer to teach so many young people to knit but facebook and the smart phone keep them to busy ! such a loss. oh well~~~


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

I would think that by your buying these obviously beautiful cardigans that you have saved them from the garbage. Whoever donated these to the Charity Shop has done everyone a lovely favor. As 'Shirley Pelletier' has mentioned could've been from a clean-out. Could've also been that the person who donated them might have received too many for her little one at the time and has since passed them onto the Charity Shop. Good deed done by all I would say.


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

jelun2 said:


> I find that happens all the time in thrift stores. The person doing the pricing isn't familiar with a certain label and I get to benefit.
> Some people just do not appreciate handcrafted items, count yourself lucky.


 :thumbup:

When I had time to kill waiting for the ferry to return to Seattle from Victoria, BC, I walked into a lace shop to find a full length formal (to the floor) table cloth in hand made lace for $25--gasped and walked out and gave up all the plans I had of going into making lace for a business!


----------



## gillian lorraine (Aug 18, 2011)

A lot of people who use thrift shops cannot pay "top dollar" ,they are grateful that they or their family member will not have to look as if they are wearing second hand clothes.....if you think the item is worth more then pay more, or put a donation in the collection box.
The items are freely donated and the charity would rather sell items at a lower price than not sell it at all.
There are a couple of charity shops here in Plymouth which are always full of paying customers as the items are less than £2. And an expensive charity shop which I have only ever seen 2 customers in.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

gillian lorraine said:


> A lot of people who use thrift shops cannot pay "top dollar" ,they are grateful that they or their family member will not have to look as if they are wearing second hand clothes.....if you think the item is worth more then pay more, or put a donation in the collection box.
> The items are freely donated and the charity would rather sell items at a lower price than not sell it at all.
> There are a couple of charity shops here in Plymouth which are always full of paying customers as the items are less than £2. And an expensive charity shop which I have only ever seen 2 customers in.


If they are getting LOTS of donations, and this is the time of year that folks clear things out, it may be more about turn over than usual, too.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

I know of an elderly lady who was a good knitter. She volunteered in a charity shop and priced knitted things fairly. Then a new male manager started working in the shop and insisted that knitted things were priced at £1 each. The volunteer ended up leaving the shop as she couldn't bear to see the handcrafted work go so cheaply. One of our charity shops takes it to the other extreme. They sell used books at £2.50 each, when other shops sell for 50p. They get so many books I think they should sell them cheaply.


----------



## graymist (Jun 21, 2013)

kiwifrau said:


> I would think that by your buying these obviously beautiful cardigans that you have saved them from the garbage. Whoever donated these to the Charity Shop has done everyone a lovely favor. As 'Shirley Pelletier' has mentioned could've been from a clean-out. Could've also been that the person who donated them might have received too many for her little one at the time and has since passed them onto the Charity Shop. Good deed done by all I would say.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

well, you have a bargain there ... but 75p is amazingly cheap. I have a niece who manages an Oxfam shop, and I sent her some old 1980s Princess Di Laura Ashley stuff. They sell at high prices ...


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

I agree with you, hand knits are sold to cheaply in charity shops. I mentioned this once to the staff and I was told as it's a charity shop, they can't charge to much as it won't sell. People think if it's for sale and it's used/ handmade then it should be cheap. I saw baby clothes for 50p to £1.50.( A decent ball of wool costs around £2.50 ish. Then there is the time taken to make and sew it up.)
People want something for nothing. :thumbdown:


----------



## WaterFall (Oct 5, 2012)

People donate a lot but the shop keepers say no one intrested in hand knitting and they sell for one pound . I bought many times but this is sad.


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

Maybe they were "gifted" to someone who didn't appreciate them and donated them to the thrift shop. You got a deal!


----------



## franci6810 (Dec 18, 2012)

I agree. Think of all the work and patience in knitting them up. And then, 75p doesn't even cover the cost of the yarn, buttons,etc. A really big insult.


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

people don't know good quality when the see it
you got yourself a deal


----------



## ilovetoknit92 (Dec 28, 2013)

I stopped donating to the salvation army because one time I donated some things I had made about a month before and I saw that they where selling some of the items for cheaper than the wool it cost me to knit them (the wool was around 5 dollars). I remember being quite pissed off. So know I donate to homeless shelters because it actually goes to people who need it. I remember one time I saw a homeless person wearing a scarf I had knit and it made my day. So I think it is a huge rip off to sell hand knit stuff for so cheap


----------



## Knitophile (Oct 22, 2012)

gillian lorraine said:


> A lot of people who use thrift shops cannot pay "top dollar" ,they are grateful that they or their family member will not have to look as if they are wearing second hand clothes.....if you think the item is worth more then pay more, or put a donation in the collection box.
> The items are freely donated and the charity would rather sell items at a lower price than not sell it at all.
> There are a couple of charity shops here in Plymouth which are always full of paying customers as the items are less than £2. And an expensive charity shop which I have only ever seen 2 customers in.


My reaction as well. After all, it is a charity.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

At least you rescued them! ANd now they will have a good home with your family!


----------



## Bleeshea (Jul 12, 2013)

Agree


----------



## ute4kp (Nov 6, 2012)

ilovetoknit92 said:


> I stopped donating to the salvation army because one time I donated some things I had made about a month before and I saw that they where selling some of the items for cheaper than the wool it cost me to knit them (the wool was around 5 dollars). I remember being quite pissed off. So know I donate to homeless shelters because it actually goes to people who need it. I remember one time I saw a homeless person wearing a scarf I had knit and it made my day. So I think it is a huge rip off to sell hand knit stuff for so cheap


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

A huge insult,take into account cost of yarn and buttons,your work,ect. :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## Myrle (Mar 15, 2012)

Yes there are lots of good reasons why they charged so little, but surely the op shop is raising money for some charity and therefore has some sort of obligation to make money. It sounds as if the buttons alone were worth the price charged, I am thinking that they could have charged at least double that and sold it just as quickly,


----------



## ThaisFindsafeather (Nov 15, 2012)

alvadee said:


> I do the same thing and my daughter in Arizona lives near a retirement community and as the folks move on or pass on they discard their belongings and she buys anything related to knitting for me. she brings the goodies to n.j. when she comes. I have tried to offer to teach so many young people to knit but facebook and the smart phone keep them to busy ! such a loss. oh well~~~


I'm a young people, and animals, husband and law school keep me busy, and I'm blocking a sweater as we speak. I spend quite a bit of my free time teaching friends to knit. Smartphone supplies patterns on the go, and Facebook keeps me connected to my LYS  we're not all bad.


----------



## flamingo (Jun 23, 2013)

People who don't knit, crochet, or quilt often have no idea how much time, effort and love go into our pieces. I am often asked by coworkers (not those I'm friends with, just passing acquaintance) how much I would charge to knit them a sweater and they're shocked, walk away grumbling things like, "we'll be that way." Then I have friends that I enjoy knitting for who want to pay more than I ask for because they know what I put into my work.


----------



## seedstitch (Nov 29, 2011)

ThaisFindsafeather said:


> I'm a young people, and animals, husband and law school keep me busy, and I'm blocking a sweater as we speak. I spend quite a bit of my free time teaching friends to knit. Smartphone supplies patterns on the go, and Facebook keeps me connected to my LYS  we're not all bad.


So glad you are a 'young people' knitter and willing to spread the craft. Not knitting or crocheting is not 'bad'; it's just that us old knitters hate to see the art/craft lost. I think there may be more young knitters in my neighborhood, judging from the age of the knitting students at my LYS. I'm so glad.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

That's why I don't give to Charity shops. I much prefer to go straight to source, i.e. hospitals or charities asking for specific items. I know then they will be more valued and be used by those in need. :thumbup:


----------



## JudyRett (Oct 21, 2011)

Obviously they didn't know how to properly price them!! Their loss!


----------



## laceandbits (Jun 23, 2011)

This is not unusual in the UK. I got three such cardigans for an addition to the family when I had been about to start knitting. 
They are made by people who knit for the enjoyment of it when they have no other projects, usually using wool and buttons donated by friends and aquaintances, in the same way as many of the KPers knit blankets for pet shelters or hats for the homeless. The knitter seeks no reward and has absolutely no say in how much they are sold for.

The charity shops are supposed to have professional or at least experienced pricers, and some such as the Oxfam shops it is no longer any good looking for a 'bargain'. I'm sure they have done the research and found it's better to sell fewer items for more money, but I don't even look in those anymore. It is the shops run by the smaller or local charities where you are more likely to find these newly knitted clothes being sold for such silly prices.

And did I feel a twinge of guilt at paying half the amount for 3 new cardigans than the wool would have cost for one. Yes, as far as the knitter was concerned, that her time and effort was so undervalued, but no for the charity. They wouldn't need to do much research to see that less than £1 is way too little to charge for new garments. Even at twice this sort of price they are far less expensive than in even the cheapest of stores, and a vastly superior quality. If they don't don't ask for anymore I'm not going to offer it.

In the same way, when they price at £4.99 the penny goes back in my pocket not the collecting tin prominently placed on the counter. If you want £5, price it at £5 and stop messing around with all those pennies in the till.


----------



## ritj2 (Oct 19, 2012)

I understand how you feel, but I do lots of knitting for the homeless and for our church as a fundraiser.

Some Thrift Shops use their profits to support the needy so for me it is my way of helping others, and also for helping myself as knitting is one of my passions and I love to share.

If you think you didn't pay enough, you might consider going back and making a donation to them of a little more. They keep their prices low so that those in need can afford them.

I'm glad they are going to a good home. I'm sure the knitter would be pleased.


----------



## finstock (Nov 27, 2011)

here in the uk i think some of the ladies who volunteer in charity shops knit up donated wool and some cut the buttons off off items that are going to be recycled.I think these ladies dont like to put higher prices on these items,


----------



## Susanc241 (Nov 13, 2013)

Sorry if I am repeating someone else's comment but I think this is a case of hand knitted garments being devalued just because they are handmade.


----------



## mac.worrall (Jun 24, 2011)

Elsie Shufflebottom said:


> I did say and the lady said I could pay more if I wanted!


Well,did you?


----------



## Lilda (Nov 14, 2013)

I had a bag of things to go to the thrift shop and four if my handknits got into the bag by mistake. I didn't discover the error until the weather changed and I went to find a particular sweater. I went back to the store but the bags had been moved and they said I couldn't look through them. For months I went back to the store, prepared to buy them back. No luck. Someone struck pay dirt! Perhaps that is the case of the sweaters Elsie found.


----------



## lynnlassiter (Jun 30, 2011)

yes, indeed it was!


----------



## thegrape (Nov 11, 2011)

Prices in charity or thrift stores would not be near what the item is worth. Those stores price things so the less fortunate can afford it. In addition these are used items, no longer worth their original price tag. In the US, we have Goodwill stores aimed at employing the disabled while providing discounted used clothing. All items of one sort have one price, for example all skirts may be $4.00 (US), no matter whose label is in it. So a savvy shopper can walk away with a distinct name brand at a very low price. So I don't think the store owner was purposely putting a low price tag on the items because they were hand knit, it just is what it is, a charity shop.
And you may have missed an opportunity to purchase the items and reuse the yarn.


----------



## MrsC (Jul 10, 2011)

If I see something like that, quality too low priced, I pay extra-closer to what I think it is worth. Unfortunately, people don't want to pay much for stuff at a craft fair. They seem to think it should be the same price as at a flea market. Sad, but oh so true.


----------



## mac.worrall (Jun 24, 2011)

thegrape said:


> Prices in charity or thrift stores would not be near what the item is worth. Those stores price things so the less fortunate can afford it. In addition these are used items, no longer worth their original price tag. In the US, we have Goodwill stores aimed at employing the disabled while providing discounted used clothing. All items of one sort have one price, for example all skirts may be $4.00 (US), no matter whose label is in it. So a savvy shopper can walk away with a distinct name brand at a very low price. So I don't think the store owner was purposely putting a low price tag on the items because they were hand knit, it just is what it is, a charity shop.
> And you may have missed an opportunity to purchase the items and reuse the yarn.


I agree.
There are two rather opposing aims of charity shops-to raise money for charity and to provide affordable items for poorer people.
i feel that folk who can afford it should pay market prices.I buy from charity shops mainly for the good selection of items but I do try to give a realistic sum of money.


----------



## 37716 (Sep 27, 2011)

Did you pay more, or make a donation? Or did you pay the low price and leave the store, thinking what a great bargain you got, only thinking about the knitter after you got home? Did you take into consideration the circumstances of why they may have been offered at such a low cost? I knit items for a charity shop that GIVES me the yarn, needles AND pattern free of charge. I knit up the items , then take them back to the charity to be sold. They don't sell for much because folks in this area can't afford what most people charge for their finished items. I also buy my yarn from thrift stores, make items, then donate them to charity shops or the local mission. I don't feel like I wasted my time when they will either be given away, or sold at a very low price. I am just as pleased to see them sold, even at a low price, or given away to someone who needs them and will actually wear them, rather than throwing them in a closet, never to be seen again. I do my best to see they are "beautiful", and certainly do not feel "insulted" when they are given away, or sold at a small price. If you think it is "insulting to the knitter", go back to the shop and give them a great big donation, say, maybe the cost you think the sweaters are worth.


----------



## clickerMLL (Aug 14, 2013)

I used to knit for a charity bazaar, and found that they were selling handknit sweaters for almost nothing, which is not only ignorant but also cheating the charity and extremely insulting to the knitters. I told the chairperson that they had one more chance to sell my sweaters at a fair price, and if they did not that I would never knit for them again. The next year I made a lovely 100% wool ski sweater with a yolk pattern made with 5 colors. And apparently the woman took me at my word, spoke to some other knitters, and priced things appropriately. The lady who bought the ski sweater paid $300 for it, and later made a special call to me to say how much her granddaughter in Colorado was enjoying wearing it! So, I guess the moral of the story is to SPEAK UP! Charity shops and bazaars owe it to the charity to sell items high enough for the charity to get full benefit, and the buyers go to those shops to make a donation.


----------



## mossstitch (Nov 6, 2013)

When I go to the thrift shop outlet , I will buy handmade stuff whether or not I need it . I LOVE the idea that someone else made a lovely piece of work and now it is mine . I make mittens and hats with felted sweaters and people love them ,
anything is better than the thrash .
Most people do not appreciate hand made items that can't be thrown in the washing machine . I grew up with items made with 100% wool and I love it ,I pick up some lovely Irish knit sweaters and convert them into boleros .


----------



## Jenny.Wren (Nov 28, 2011)

I would just be thrilled that I found them. People who work in charity shops just price all sweaters the same, all
pants the same, etc. It's up to us to find the good stuff.
I have found some beautiful hand knit sweaters with superb quality yarn. There are many very nasty hand knit afghans in the thrifty shops also. It's the thrill of the hunt that
brings us to these shops.

In my area I have about 5 of these shops that are nearby so I visit them frequently. Such fun. Such bargains.


----------



## Jenny.Wren (Nov 28, 2011)

I would just be thrilled that I found them. People who work in charity shops just price all sweaters the same, all
pants the same, etc. It's up to us to find the good stuff.
I have found some beautiful hand knit sweaters with superb quality yarn. There are many very nasty hand knit afghans in the thrifty shops also. It's the thrill of the hunt that
brings us to these shops.

In my area I have about 5 of these shops that are nearby so I visit them frequently. Such fun. Such bargains.


----------



## mossstitch (Nov 6, 2013)

I agree ,I love a bargain and in the thrifts there are so many great finds .I could shop for the city !!!


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Yes it's an insult to the knitter but obviously they were donated? or if they were on consignment the store and the seller must have agreed on the price. To the victor goes the spoils..someone got a bargain and it turned out to be you. If it wasn't for these bargains alot of people wouldn't have nice warm sweaters/jumpers etc. The knitter is an unsung hero...


----------



## Torticollus (Dec 3, 2011)

Maybe look at it as a chance for someone without the means to buy a good sweater to have one and the opportunity to enjoy it. Also, better to be sold cheaply or even given away rather than end up in a landfill. Everything gets recycled - even us - and what is our worth?


----------



## RobbiD (Nov 13, 2012)

Elsie Shufflebottom said:


> This morning I bought four beautifully knitted, obviously brand new cardigans in a charity shop. They were priced at 75p (1.2 US dollars or 1.38 Australian dollars) each. They will make lovely presents for my Granddaughter.
> I would think that some generous talented person knitted them specifically to sell in the shop. The buttons are unusual and beautiful.
> I thought selling them so cheaply was an absolute insult to the person that made them. What do others think?


As it is a charity shop, I would think that most items are priced so that people who cannot afford to pay high prices can still afford to buy from them. At least that's the way things work around here. My Honey and I love shopping at the Goodwill and St. Vincent dePaul stores in our town. We can't afford to buy from regular department stores. I don't think either of us has bought any clothing from a department/discount store in at least 5 years. finding something brand new, at a price we can afford, is a real joy for us!


----------



## Blue_Carol (May 28, 2012)

gillian lorraine said:


> A lot of people who use thrift shops cannot pay "top dollar" ,they are grateful that they or their family member will not have to look as if they are wearing second hand clothes.....if you think the item is worth more then pay more, or put a donation in the collection box.
> The items are freely donated and the charity would rather sell items at a lower price than not sell it at all.
> There are a couple of charity shops here in Plymouth which are always full of paying customers as the items are less than £2. And an expensive charity shop which I have only ever seen 2 customers in.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Donnathomp (May 5, 2012)

The purpose of these stores is to help people get clothing at a price they can afford. All the items are donated so whoever donated those hand made sweaters probably thought that since they could no longer use them they might as well be worn by someone else instead of sitting in a bag or a closet. No insult to anyone.


----------



## Bernadettebunty (Nov 3, 2012)

inishowen said:


> I know of an elderly lady who was a good knitter. She volunteered in a charity shop and priced knitted things fairly. Then a new male manager started working in the shop and insisted that knitted things were priced at £1 each. The volunteer ended up leaving the shop as she couldn't bear to see the handcrafted work go so cheaply. One of our charity shops takes it to the other extreme. They sell used books at £2.50 each, when other shops sell for 50p. They get so many books I think they should sell them cheaply.


I buy books cheaply from Charity Shops, read them and then hand them back so they can sell them again. A lending library with a small fee.


----------



## debsu (Jul 26, 2011)

What a bargain for you! Why ever they were there, you certainly benefited!


----------



## anniebonannie (Dec 17, 2013)

if the person, in charge, happens to be a troll (male or female) they have no clue about knitted items, and no appreciation; takes all kinds; my limited budget really likes our local charity shops, as do my fellow knitters; happy 2014 to all KPs...


----------



## calmlake (May 16, 2011)

To me, the hand-crafted sweaters were an obvious bargain because they would be used by someone in mind. That's great. 

Another thought, they would be gone from the shop and the knitter wouldn't be hurt by seeing such a low selling price.

Just an idea.


----------



## helenna (Mar 21, 2012)

I work in a charity shop and the prices for new baby cardigans are very low. People would rather go to the wool shop and pay for their knitted cardigans for 3 times the price, and especially when they use less wool because you know they've been knitted with a larger size needles.


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

Torticollus said:


> Maybe look at it as a chance for someone without the means to buy a good sweater to have one and the opportunity to enjoy it. Also, better to be sold cheaply or even given away rather than end up in a landfill. Everything gets recycled - even us - and what is our worth?


I agree with you...it is an opportunity for someone with little money to buy and wear something beautiful hand knitted with love and care.

We are a strange creature...we call it an insult but yet love coming upon bargains at a steal.


----------



## jeanniestrong (Jun 6, 2012)

Everything I would have said has been said -except- how wonderful a lady who appreciated them ,purchased them and will no doubt pass on to the recipient how much work and pride went into making them. Jeannie


----------



## hare (Jun 27, 2011)

I am an avid knitter and do a weekly voluntary shift at my church's thrift store. Your comment about pricing of items is understandable however the name Thrift Store tells it all. Unfortunately as much as we would like to charge exactly what an item is worth, it doesn't work that way. Some items are put out marked with a price we think reasonable, and several weeks later they are still there. So the price is altered. With certain items we take time to research their worth, then price at what we know is a realistic price for a thrift store. I must add that we volunteers all take home the clothes and linen to launder before putting out for sale!!


----------



## hare (Jun 27, 2011)

Donnathomp said:


> The purpose of these stores is to help people get clothing at a price they can afford. All the items are donated so whoever donated those hand made sweaters probably thought that since they could no longer use them they might as well be worn by someone else instead of sitting in a bag or a closet. No insult to anyone.


You are so right, no insult is intended


----------



## Grandma G. (Oct 29, 2012)

kiwifrau said:


> I would think that by your buying these obviously beautiful cardigans that you have saved them from the garbage. Whoever donated these to the Charity Shop has done everyone a lovely favor. As 'Shirley Pelletier' has mentioned could've been from a clean-out. Could've also been that the person who donated them might have received too many for her little one at the time and has since passed them onto the Charity Shop. Good deed done by all I would say.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## frannie di (Nov 30, 2011)

I don't think they are devaluing the item. It is a thrift shop so that those who cannot afford to pay higher prices can get nice items for their families. My daughter has seven children and shops the thrift shops to get nicer items for her family at a reasonable price and no one is the wiser.


----------



## drShe (Feb 1, 2012)

Consider this... someone who would not otherwise be capable of purchasing such a treasure, now has a gorgeous a find of a lifetime.


----------



## Sheilak1 (Feb 20, 2012)

I was born and Raised in Liverpool England but have lived in the USA for a long time.I still knit daily but my six siblings in England say they would not put their children in hand knits.I think children look so well looked after wearing hand knits....Whats wrong with them over there ...????


----------



## wstevens (Jan 5, 2014)

Good Morning.. I work in a Thrift Store and jelun2 you are exactly right. All handknit items at our store are set aside for me to look at as I am the only knitter on staff. I always try to price the items fairly enough to show respect for the knitter as well as make it a good deal for the shoppers. I like the items to find a good home.


----------



## Ruth Ray (Dec 31, 2012)

You said it was a thrift shop - those usually benefit a charity.
If indeed it was a consignment shop where the donor gets part of the sales price that is a different story.
Often thrift shops are dealing in volume, irrelevant of quality, just to keep money flowing in for the charity they represent.
Then too, they may "know their market" and you were an exception to what they usually can expect to be paid for the wares they have.


----------



## Ahirsch601 (Jul 23, 2013)

It's not everyone.I send hand knits to my grand nephew in the UK and my niece loves to dress him in them. My late mother used to knit for him too


----------



## eeyore03852 (Apr 9, 2013)

It could also be that someone had some time on their hands and decided to make something for charity. If it sold cheaply then maybe the money is going to help someone that has nothing. We have some of those shops where I live and the crafters are encouraged to make things cheaply so the money can be used for something a family needs.


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

I agree with you about the price being way too low, round here you wouldn't find anything hand knitted for less than £2.00 in any charity shop and we have loads here!


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Absolutely...maybe if someone knitted them, she/he could have suggested a proper price. Or maybe they were given to someone who didn't like knitted items and they gave them away. A terrible shame in either case (but your gift!!)


----------



## gina (Jan 18, 2011)

That's what I do too. No middleman. If it's sold for next to nothing, very little is gained by the charity to help the people who need it. They have to pay salaries, rent, electricity. Very little left. I just don't think it's the best place to donate things. People who shop there can't afford what they're worth, even discounted. 

So I give to the lying-in hospital and nursing homes and shelters, and mail to several charities.

I'm a busy senior in HS, so I'm in awe of the output of some of you nice people here. But I do my best, and it's not entirely altruistic. It relaxes me, and makes me feel useful, in some small way. I also get some community service points toward graduation.

As the Lady of Spain said, we're not all bad.


----------



## Elder Ellen (Mar 9, 2013)

We probably wouldn't go to a thrift shop if we didn't expect to find some real bargains. We try to find something we like at an exceptionally low price and grab it right there and then. Someone else might pass right by our little gem and find something else that they find equally exciting. That's what keeps us going back and it's what makes the shop a success. If there were no bargains, they'd be outa business. Men often feel the same way about tools they find at exceptional prices. Maybe they were priced by women who didn't know any better. It's the thrill of the hunt that keeps us going back.


----------



## alvadee (Nov 21, 2013)

gina said:


> That's what I do too. No middleman. If it's sold for next to nothing, very little is gained by the charity to help the people who need it. They have to pay salaries, rent, electricity. Very little left. I just don't think it's the best place to donate things. People who shop there can't afford what they're worth, even discounted.
> 
> So I give to the lying-in hospital and nursing homes and shelters, and mail to several charities.
> 
> ...


Oh my dear nobody said you are bad, just into other things. What you are doing will remain with you for life, and that is a good thing. Happy knitting !


----------



## Carole Murphy (Sep 17, 2013)

My comments after reading over these remarks: some of you seem to think offering charity items at a low price devalues the items. Why ? are you suggesting because I make hundreds of items yearly and Give them to hospitals I am devaluing my items? I take offense at your offhand comments. I"m glad your items are worth a pearl of great price, but I rather think my items are worth that too.
comments ? Oh, thank you for the good remarks I have read too. We donate because we can and want people to enjoy our works of labor...


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

Elsie Shufflebottom said:


> I did say and the lady said I could pay more if I wanted!


lol, they were probably donated to her


----------



## sprucehollow (Oct 4, 2011)

People don't know the value of things. I bought a chest on chest for $125.00 and I saw the SAME one on a near by furniture store for $18,000 the chest was a Kittenchure piece (spelling) also a drop leaf coffee table for $55.00 
So people don't know!


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

Elsie Shufflebottom said:


> This morning I bought four beautifully knitted, obviously brand new cardigans in a charity shop. They were priced at 75p (1.2 US dollars or 1.38 Australian dollars) each. They will make lovely presents for my Granddaughter.
> I would think that some generous talented person knitted them specifically to sell in the shop. The buttons are unusual and beautiful.
> I thought selling them so cheaply was an absolute insult to the person that made them. What do others think?


I know from our animal shelter thrift shop that the real value of the item cannot be put on it or it will not sell. The items are donated so they sell them for what they know they can get. Yes, I have seen so many things that made me sad, especially really beautiful paintings by deceased local artists...framed...going for a few dollars. However, this is what helps keep our shelter going.


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

The thrift shop that I work in got a donation of a large garbage bag full of granny squares. I brought them home and crocheted them together, ending up with 5 lap robes. The supervisor the day I took them back said, "What to you think, $5?" I said "No, at least $10, or better still, give them to the nursing home". (She bought one for herself for $10)
With the time I spent sorting, color co-ordinating and finishing, not to mention the time involved in crocheting the squares they should have been worth much more than they were sold for.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

We have a childrens shop here called Weecycle. It's not a charity. It's second hand though. They sell baby sweaters for £8.


----------



## thurs_office_helper (Apr 8, 2013)

My church group faces the same problem. We don't charge enough to make up for our materials, much less our time (though we charge more than 75 p.) Mostly we knit or crochet etc. because we like to, and need an outlet for our products.


----------



## Deefercrafts (Feb 26, 2013)

Well I used to knit for my Grandchildren till my Youngest son was caught on Video saying the parcel "Only had another cardigan or sweater in it- and isn't worth much so you can open it later" .
I don't knit for them now, and when I asked if they wanted me to knit them anything the answer was "Well it doesn't cost much." Then I heard they said it was " so cheap to make them it was cheapskate ".
I don't bother now, I can spend my time and money on people who do appreciate things I make.


----------



## Elder Ellen (Mar 9, 2013)

Better they be sold cheaply to someone who has a use for them than to be set away in boxes, taking up space, and not being used by anyone. Perhaps the knitted pieces didn't fit the owner or weren't her color -- who knows? Anyway, it's better that someone gets some use out of these donated items than just keeping them around. Maybe this isn't the first time they've been donated and re-sold. I'm currently clearing out my attic and finding forgotten "gems" that I bought at yard sales and thrift shops. Now I'm as glad to see them go as I was glad to "find" them years ago.


----------



## Knitpicker2 (Jan 31, 2011)

You sound like me! I buy sweaters that could be made into felted mittens and then can't bear to cut them up! Have a hope chest full!


----------



## pjcoldren (Dec 20, 2011)

As long as the knitter doesn't know - what's the harm? Obviously somebody values the work, because you bought it. My feeling is that I'd rather see somebody buy it for (as my MIL says) "a little bit of nothing" and wear it, share it, love it, and use it than have it sit unused and unworn. The powers that be know the love that went into it - and love is never wasted.


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

There are three entities in this mess; the person that made the item, the shop that sells the item and the person that purchases the item.
Does the person who made the item have a say in pricing? Probably not.
Does the shop that sell the item know its' worth? Probably not.
Does the person who purchases the item know its' worth? There lies the rub. Non knitting usually don't. Knitters usually do. Should they knitters pay more that the ticket price. Like to hear from you all about this.


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

Obviously, someone needs to tell the people doing the pricing that they are cheating themselves and the person who donated the knitting. 

I had a similar experience once--I was asked to donate something for a charity Christmas bizarre. I was stunned to see the cost of my items was less than I had spent on materials and they took hours to make! Never again!


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

Elsie Shufflebottom said:


> This morning I bought four beautifully knitted, obviously brand new cardigans in a charity shop. They were priced at 75p (1.2 US dollars or 1.38 Australian dollars) each. They will make lovely presents for my Granddaughter.
> I would think that some generous talented person knitted them specifically to sell in the shop. The buttons are unusual and beautiful.
> I thought selling them so cheaply was an absolute insult to the person that made them. What do others think?


Often charity shops get donations of gently used garments - in many areas they are not allowed to charge "premium" prices for used items as they would for new ones. To me, an "insult" would be to toss the sweater in the garbage or use it for a rag, rather than pass it on in any manner to someone else who will use and treasure it.


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

I certainly agree that the pricing is much too low. So glad that you bought them and they will be appreciated.

Today so much is devalued. :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## foxglove (Jun 17, 2012)

Elsie Shufflebottom said:


> This morning I bought four beautifully knitted, obviously brand new cardigans in a charity shop. They were priced at 75p (1.2 US dollars or 1.38 Australian dollars) each. They will make lovely presents for my Granddaughter.
> I would think that some generous talented person knitted them specifically to sell in the shop. The buttons are unusual and beautiful.
> I thought selling them so cheaply was an absolute insult to the person that made them. What do others think?


I volunteer in a charity shop in the town where I live in Somerset, England. I have often commented on the low price charged for hand knitted items that have been donated. I pointed out the cost of the yarn and buttons and the work gone into knitting them, and say that they should be priced higher and marked 'new yarn'. The reply I get is that ' this is a charity shop and people that come in here are not willing to pay higher prices they are looking for bargains' All charity shops here have the same attitude.

I have come to the conclusion that it is not worth the effort to make things and donate and have advised people only to donate oddments of leftover yarn for others to buy.

As for the donor pricing the items up - it would not work here as the only people allowed to 'price up' are the Manager & Assistant manager.
Before I worked there I donated hand knitted items and now realise that I was wasting my time.


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

I do not agree this is an insult to the knitter......The person who donated these sweaters has made it possible for someone else to have something truly lovely....possible a garment that could not otherwise be afforded....
julie


----------



## ultrahiggs (Jun 4, 2012)

Elsie Shufflebottom said:


> This morning I bought four beautifully knitted, obviously brand new cardigans in a charity shop. They were priced at 75p (1.2 US dollars or 1.38 Australian dollars) each. They will make lovely presents for my Granddaughter.
> I would think that some generous talented person knitted them specifically to sell in the shop. The buttons are unusual and beautiful.
> I thought selling them so cheaply was an absolute insult to the person that made them. What do others think?


I quite agree - they havnt got a clue - I bought a beautifully knitted twin set, wasnt my style at all - but the workmanship was exquisite, I was really jealous - £1 for the set!!. It sits in my wardrobe so I can admire it on occasions . I would have been deeply offended if I had made that and saw the price they put on it - unbelieavable I would add that charity shops nowadays are not there for poor people anymore - I volunteer once a week at my local Troop Aid charity shop - and there are always numerous antique dealers and shop owners who come into the shop to find things to sell on in their shops - and also a lot of "ebayers" waiting to find a bargain !!


----------



## ultrahiggs (Jun 4, 2012)

Deefercrafts said:


> Well I used to knit for my Grandchildren till my Youngest son was caught on Video saying the parcel "Only had another cardigan or sweater in it- and isn't worth much so you can open it later" .
> I don't knit for them now, and when I asked if they wanted me to knit them anything the answer was "Well it doesn't cost much." Then I heard they said it was " so cheap to make them it was cheapskate ".
> I don't bother now, I can spend my time and money on people who do appreciate things I make.


OMG !!!! You poor luv - how about telling them - what about all the love that has gone into it - I would have been mortified. I dont blame you for not bothering - but it must have been very very hurtful and their parents should have been ashamed of them and give them a good talking to. They dont deserve you


----------



## normancha (May 27, 2013)

flamingo said:


> People who don't knit, crochet, or quilt often have no idea how much time, effort and love go into our pieces. I am often asked by coworkers (not those I'm friends with, just passing acquaintance) how much I would charge to knit them a sweater and they're shocked, walk away grumbling things like, "we'll be that way." Then I have friends that I enjoy knitting for who want to pay more than I ask for because they know what I put into my work.


This has been my experience too. Recently, one former co-worker told one of my Friends that my scarves, shawls and hats are too expensive and that one can go to Joan's and get the yarn for a couple of $. My Friend responded to her "Well, then go to Joan's, get a couple of inexpensive skeins of yarn, and wrap them around you. You don't know the time and effort it takes to knit or crochet an item".


----------



## ultrahiggs (Jun 4, 2012)

Bernadettebunty said:


> I buy books cheaply from Charity Shops, read them and then hand them back so they can sell them again. A lending library with a small fee.


Yep I do that its a great idea

:thumbup:


----------



## mmorris (Sep 5, 2013)

I'm not sure that people have a clue as to how much time, money, and supplies are involved with knitting.


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

ultrahiggs said:


> Yep I do that its a great idea
> 
> :thumbup:


I do this too. Thrift shop books are inexpensive entertainment, and they can sell them again.


----------



## immunurse (May 2, 2011)

Several years ago I helped out with a sale booth of donated items from my church. I happened to know that two of the items were contributed by a lovely lady who crocheted them herself. 

I argued with several others before the sale began to increase the price asked for the two items and they compromised by increasing the price a bit - but not enough in my NTBHO (never-to-be-humble opinion). 

I left after my shift ended, but returned at the end of the day and since one of them hadn't sold, I bought it for twice the asking price. And still an insult, I think. But I didn't want the lady to learn that either one hadn't sold.

People who aren't familiar with knitting or crocheting (or other crafts) often just have no idea how much time is involved). I don't give needlework to charity sales. I prefer to do it for groups that will distribute them to people in need. And even then, I don't spend the extra time doing something that works up more slowly than is practical.


----------



## jbbh12 (Nov 14, 2011)

But then again it was there loss and your gain on your bargain.


----------



## Deefercrafts (Feb 26, 2013)

ultrahiggs said:


> OMG !!!! You poor luv - how about telling them - what about all the love that has gone into it - I would have been mortified. I dont blame you for not bothering - but it must have been very very hurtful and their parents should have been ashamed of them and give them a good talking to. They dont deserve you


It was their Mother who told them I hadn't spent a lot of money on them LOL I have spoken to the Grandchildren but they just shrug. they want more expensive things like computers and such, which I can't afford anyway. Their other Gran gets a loan to buy them everything and I don't agree with that. Tried explaining but they don't want to know so it's their loss and I am used to it now


----------



## finstock (Nov 27, 2011)

I love charity shops and have had many bargains from them,I buy books and return them ,if i find something too cheap i often give more than the asking price.


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

Deefercrafts said:


> It was their Mother who told them I hadn't spent a lot of money on them LOL I have spoken to the Grandchildren but they just shrug. they want more expensive things like computers and such, which I can't afford anyway. Their other Gran gets a loan to buy them everything and I don't agree with that. Tried explaining but they don't want to know so it's their loss and I am used to it now


I bought what I thought was a cute summer outfit for my 5 year old GGD. When I gave it to her she said "I'm not wearing that!". I do not knit anything for anyone these days unless they ask, and I don't buy anything for the kids in the family; I don't know their fashion preferences and can't afford the electronics they would like. Gift cards or money instead.

I have donated items to the thrift store, knowing they will be undervalued, but better than the landfill if they are no longer of any use to me.


----------



## sholen (Mar 1, 2011)

I bought a beautiful afghan at a thrift store. I didn't need it...but it was hand knitted (even had a label on it). I didn't want anyone else to get the "bargain" who wouldn't appreciate the work!


----------



## Vique (Oct 28, 2011)

What a shame, that is so sad.


----------



## Valanteen (Sep 28, 2011)

You can get some wonderful values at thrift store. I once bought 2 Royal Dalton serilized Toby mugs in excellent condition for $1.50 each. Book value was almost $300 apiece.


----------



## Deefercrafts (Feb 26, 2013)

peanutpatty said:


> I bought what I thought was a cute summer outfit for my 5 year old GGD. When I gave it to her she said "I'm not wearing that!". I do not knit anything for anyone these days unless they ask, and I don't buy anything for the kids in the family; I don't know their fashion preferences and can't afford the electronics they would like. Gift cards or money instead.
> 
> In My case it wasn't the Children who refused to wear them, their Mother told them I obviously don't love them cause I didn't spend much money on them. I don't BUY anyone's Love or friendship !


----------



## Paula - Sussex UK (Mar 26, 2011)

Whilst I have sympathy with the lady who started this thread, you have got to look at what charity shops think they can charge in order to get a very quick turnaround on their stock. People will not patronise these places if the stock doesn't turn over rapidly and the manager/ess just has to free up space for incoming donations. On the positive side, the knitter's work is being appreciated by you and the charity has quickly derived some income - albeit small. And if you or your relatives donate the goods to charity in the future that will be an added bonus.


----------



## raysdtr (Oct 23, 2012)

Our local thrift store has set prices for all items,$2.00 for a pair of jeans, $3.00 for a sweater ,$5.00 for a coat,etc. The brand name or workmanship doesn't come into account. They have many many donations and very loyal shoppers. All staff are volunteers. The many thousands of $$ raised have provided a lot of equipment for the hospital and each year provided a scholarship for a student in post-secondary health related studies. I do not mind donating my no longer in use goods nor do I mind getting some great bargains there.


----------



## mossstitch (Nov 6, 2013)

Just went to my thrift shop today to check out the dollar rack .As usual found a couple of great things .I found a Feraud dress 77% wool ,much too big for me ,I want it as a robe . A sleeveless Eileen Fisher full length pinafore ,also to use as a house dress . 
I love luxurious fabric and if I can't wear the item I will give it back or convert it into something else that I can use .


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

I agree, I think I would ask where they have come from and tell the shop owner how lovely you think they are.


----------



## violetta40 (Jan 20, 2011)

hepsubah said:


> Did you pay more, or make a donation? Or did you pay the low price and leave the store, thinking what a great bargain you got, only thinking about the knitter after you got home? Did you take into consideration the circumstances of why they may have been offered at such a low cost? I knit items for a charity shop that GIVES me the yarn, needles AND pattern free of charge. I knit up the items , then take them back to the charity to be sold. They don't sell for much because folks in this area can't afford what most people charge for their finished items. I also buy my yarn from thrift stores, make items, then donate them to charity shops or the local mission. I don't feel like I wasted my time when they will either be given away, or sold at a very low price. I am just as pleased to see them sold, even at a low price, or given away to someone who needs them and will actually wear them, rather than throwing them in a closet, never to be seen again. I do my best to see they are "beautiful", and certainly do not feel "insulted" when they are given away, or sold at a small price. If you think it is "insulting to the knitter", go back to the shop and give them a great big donation, say, maybe the cost you think the sweaters are worth.


Well said :thumbup:


----------



## violetta40 (Jan 20, 2011)

julietremain said:


> I do not agree this is an insult to the knitter......The person who donated these sweaters has made it possible for someone else to have something truly lovely....possible a garment that could not otherwise be afforded....
> julie


Very much agree :thumbup:


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

sholen said:


> I bought a beautiful afghan at a thrift store. I didn't need it...but it was hand knitted (even had a label on it). I didn't want anyone else to get the "bargain" who wouldn't appreciate the work!


Thank God you are there to buy all the hand knits because you are the only one in the world who appreciates the work.


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

sholen said:


> I bought a beautiful afghan at a thrift store. I didn't need it...but it was hand knitted (even had a label on it). I didn't want anyone else to get the "bargain" who wouldn't appreciate the work!


Thank God you are there to buy all the hand knits because you are the only one in the world who appreciates the work.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Senjia said:


> I would agree unless this was an unusual circumstance. The person who donated them should have put a price on them. When I make a baby sweater set (hat and sweater), I charge $25 to $30 for them, and this is without booties. Most babies do not wear booties today which is sad. If I put a lot of work into it, regardless if it is going to a church fair or someone wants to buy something from me, I feel that the cost of the yarn plus some of my labor must be in the fee charged. I'd rather give the item away to a friend than to get "nothing" for my efforts. What you paid didn't even pay for the yarn, never mind the work behind it. I'm sure your grandchildren will love the items. Perhaps the woman in the shop should be made aware of the value of brand new hand knit articles.


In my little corner of the world, charity shops are not interested in what the donator thinks anything is worth; they sometimes get quite hostile about anyone's trying to tell them how to price items. Go figure.


----------



## 1crisp1 (Apr 1, 2012)

Having volunteered in a charity shop I think it is probably a case of price them to sell not what they are worth. They get huge amounts of clothes which is good but they do have to price them really cheaply in order to turn the stock over. As someone said the people buying are often quite poor and they really cannot afford much at all. Even people with more money are only in a charity shop for a bargain and won't pay very much at all. All the dollars add up and the charity wins, the buyer wins and the goods are all donated which most of the time is getting rid of clutter so the donor wins as well.


----------



## makeitsew2750 (Jan 23, 2011)

I'm the same way about knitting supplies and then I pass them on to others in my knitting group that maybe can't afford to purchase. This last Summer I picked up at least 6 of those stand up needle work bags myself. They were such a bargain I couldn't resist. I have one next to my chair and another stuck away and the rest I took to knitting group and offered them, they were snatched up in a heartbeat. I think Mary Maxim wants $25 for them and got each one for about a dollar. I love to re gift.


----------



## Momma Osa (May 1, 2011)

Yes, it is an insult. I've tried selling my handmade sweaters, purses, toys, etc and, every time, people comment on what beautiful work I do. BUT, they do not value it enough to pay.
I always say that they expect garage sale prices. Sad.

Momma Osa


----------



## k2p3-knit-on (Oct 24, 2012)

So nice they are now owned by someone who truly appreciates them.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

inishowen said:


> I know of an elderly lady who was a good knitter. She volunteered in a charity shop and priced knitted things fairly. Then a new male manager started working in the shop and insisted that knitted things were priced at £1 each. The volunteer ended up leaving the shop as she couldn't bear to see the handcrafted work go so cheaply. One of our charity shops takes it to the other extreme. They sell used books at £2.50 each, when other shops sell for 50p. They get so many books I think they should sell them cheaply.


Need to get their priorities right don't they?


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Momma Osa said:


> Yes, it is an insult. I've tried selling my handmade sweaters, purses, toys, etc and, every time, people comment on what beautiful work I do. BUT, they do not value it enough to pay.
> I always say that they expect garage sale prices. Sad.
> 
> Momma Osa


Been there, done that. Everyone loves them nobody buys them :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Charity shops don't really care that much about who made what. Be happy you got them so reasonably and it is a tribute to the knitter that they are in the hands of someone who will care for them. 

I purchase an Angier purse at a flea market for $1.00!!!! There was one tiny scuff on the purse and it was marked 'red purse'. This will last me the rest of my life and I'm so happy to get the bargain.

In the USA Goodwill stores are starting to price some items very high for a second hand store.


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

I don't think it has to anything to do with the knitting it has to do with the charity shops. they are known for selling things cheaply as they are all donated items. if they started chaging high prices no one would shop there.


Elsie Shufflebottom said:


> This morning I bought four beautifully knitted, obviously brand new cardigans in a charity shop. They were priced at 75p (1.2 US dollars or 1.38 Australian dollars) each. They will make lovely presents for my Granddaughter.
> I would think that some generous talented person knitted them specifically to sell in the shop. The buttons are unusual and beautiful.
> I thought selling them so cheaply was an absolute insult to the person that made them. What do others think?


----------



## Mersea (Sep 13, 2013)

People who work in the thrift stores usually don't know anything about clothes. I use to work in one where they were selling Laura Ashley dresses for $5! I took my boss aside and told him the worth of these dresses and we then created a special area for clothes like this!


----------



## Carole Murphy (Sep 17, 2013)

just an idea: should you find something you feel is underpriced, you could always buy it and take it to one of the upscale consignment shops and resell it.


----------



## ChristmasTree (Nov 28, 2011)

Knitpicker2 said:


> You sound like me! I buy sweaters that could be made into felted mittens and then can't bear to cut them up! Have a hope chest full!


Yep, me too. I try to buy the ones that aren't so nice.


----------



## Knitish (Feb 8, 2011)

Think K2p3 has it right, that this is the road needed to travel to find home. It is not always in a straight line! We do not know the story, and finally, the person could have trashed them, but was wise to pass them on. Beautiful story.


----------



## MartyCare (Feb 16, 2011)

Yes, but we have a right to do that if we want. I was upset 20 years ago when Senior Citizens sold Raggedy Ann dolls at a craft show. They were priced way too low, for the materials as well as the hours and effort involved. I know, because I was making them as gifts for loved ones. I asked the seller about it and she said, "Hey, I have lots of time on my hands. I enjoy doing this." What can I say? It's not as though she was undercutting my selling price.

I felt bad once when I bought a toddler size fisherman knit sweater for my daughter at Salvation Army. It even had a tag, "Hand made with love by [person's name]." I was glad to get it for $1.50. That was doubly sneaky, because people who saw my daughter wearing it assumed I made it. 


Elsie Shufflebottom said:


> I would think that some generous talented person knitted them specifically to sell in the shop. The buttons are unusual and beautiful.
> I thought selling them so cheaply was an absolute insult to the person that made them. What do others think?


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

It is a bit like donating money to a charity - do the people who really need this money get it? Makes you wonder if it is worth donating things to charity for the prices they charge. I think I would rather knit things, go to poor areas, and hand out the things to actual people.
I once made two beautiful navy blue cardigans (which is part of uniform for the hospital), and donated them to the hospital shop, and they never made it to the display window - I think the workers took them themselves.


----------



## jdwilhelm (Dec 6, 2011)

I volunteer in a thrift store/food pantry. We sell our items at a very low cost because that it all so many of our clientele can afford. We also sell it at a low cost because we want a large volume of sales...the money goes to buy the food which we give away to those in need. It is a win-win situation to all. The person who made the garments would probably be pleased to know that someone now loves the garments that they made and that another person has food on the table.


----------



## sutclifd (Feb 26, 2013)

disgo said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> When I had time to kill waiting for the ferry to return to Seattle from Victoria, BC, I walked into a lace shop to find a full length formal (to the floor) table cloth in hand made lace for $25--gasped and walked out and gave up all the plans I had of going into making lace for a business!


The next time you're in that shop, buy a similar table cloth for me! I'll get a table to fit -----


----------



## jdwilhelm (Dec 6, 2011)

Having volunteered in a charity shop I think it is probably a case of price them to sell not what they are worth. They get huge amounts of clothes which is good but they do have to price them really cheaply in order to turn the stock over. As someone said the people buying are often quite poor and they really cannot afford much at all. Even people with more money are only in a charity shop for a bargain and won't pay very much at all. All the dollars add up and the charity wins, the buyer wins and the goods are all donated which most of the time is getting rid of clutter so the donor wins as well.

In my experience at the Thrift Store, the above is so true. We can keep things only so long, then put at a ridiculously low price. Then, what does not sell we finally pass on to another group who does who know what with them. However, the low prices keep our sales volume is high, which is what we really need. Hopefully the buyers appreciate what they get for such great prices.


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

Yes, indeed. I once bought a genuine Prada purse for $19.99. It was in a Savers.l


----------



## Rag doll (May 30, 2013)

Their loss, your gain! I am glad they are getting a good home.


----------



## dialknit (Oct 17, 2012)

I also feel insulted when garments of quality which have been hand made are sold for a pittance, often less than it cost in materials. I appreciate it is for charity but people sometimes take the micky as often it is not the poor who buy but the well off who like to boast at how cheap they bought the item.


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you for buying these treasures. It hurts to see handknit items undervalued.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

kittykatzmom said:


> Charity shops don't really care that much about who made what. Be happy you got them so reasonably and it is a tribute to the knitter that they are in the hands of someone who will care for them.
> 
> I purchase an Angier purse at a flea market for $1.00!!!! There was one tiny scuff on the purse and it was marked 'red purse'. This will last me the rest of my life and I'm so happy to get the bargain.
> 
> In the USA Goodwill stores are starting to price some items very high for a second hand store.


I began noticing that in this area about five years ago...so I go to the Salvation Army Store instead. I have bought two crocheted and one knitted king-sized afghans there for $2-$3 each. What a bargain!!!


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

MartyCare said:


> Yes, but we have a right to do that if we want. I was upset 20 years ago when Senior Citizens sold Raggedy Ann dolls at a craft show. They were priced way too low, for the materials as well as the hours and effort involved. I know, because I was making them as gifts for loved ones. I asked the seller about it and she said, "Hey, I have lots of time on my hands. I enjoy doing this." What can I say? It's not as though she was undercutting my selling price.
> 
> I felt bad once when I bought a toddler size fisherman knit sweater for my daughter at Salvation Army. It even had a tag, "Hand made with love by [person's name]." I was glad to get it for $1.50. That was doubly sneaky, because people who saw my daughter wearing it assumed I made it.


I am wearing today a gorgeous aran sweater I bought in a resale shop for $2 many years ago in classic off-white. I still can't believe how lucky I was! I have no clue who knitted it, but I cannot find one error.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

bettyirene said:


> It is a bit like donating money to a charity - do the people who really need this money get it? Makes you wonder if it is worth donating things to charity for the prices they charge. I think I would rather knit things, go to poor areas, and hand out the things to actual people.
> I once made two beautiful navy blue cardigans (which is part of uniform for the hospital), and donated them to the hospital shop, and they never made it to the display window - I think the workers took them themselves.


I can certainly understand your thinking on this.....


----------



## Annette Hilliard (Jun 4, 2011)

I knit constantly for charity fund raisers and find things do not sell well even if I price then for the yarn. It just seems there is a mentality if it is for charity it is thrift. I could raise more money if I just donated the money for the cost but it is fun for me to create. I remember years ago I baked a German Chocolate cake for a Scout bake sale and it was priced at $1.00. I could have kicked myself that I didn''t buy it back. If you knit, crochet or do crafts, you understand but few people add the cost of patterns, yarn, shipping needles etc. How do we correct this?


----------



## nwjasu (Nov 8, 2011)

This is my belief and my daughter's line is "you don't have to find a good home for things you pass on". But that is the gift to my self, a good home for something special, not the money. Someone who cares for a lovingly created item.


----------



## gina (Jan 18, 2011)

Mersea said:


> People who work in the thrift stores usually don't know anything about clothes. I use to work in one where they were selling Laura Ashley dresses for $5! I took my boss aside and told him the worth of these dresses and we then created a special area for clothes like this!


It was a used LA dress, and it was worth only what the patrons are willing to pay. Our Goodwill used to have a Vintage department for better quality tihngs, and people found out that most of their donations never made it to the floor. The workers took first pick. People complained and instead of doing something about it, they just closed that department.


----------



## knitter2 (Feb 19, 2012)

My husband is the Business Manager at the thrift store in out town. Everyone that works there works free and gives their time. Every penny goes back into out county and we are the third largest money maker in town. All the merchandise is given free. They give money to 32 kids to go to college, they give to the homeless shelter, to Kids Cottage (A place where kids can go and see there parents supervised when they have been taken away for mistreatment), help young children to learn to read when they are having trouble, Boys and Girls Club,and a lot more. I hope this helps you to understand how much they do. Thanks for listening. Jane


----------



## moogles (Apr 29, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> I find that happens all the time in thrift stores. The person doing the pricing isn't familiar with a certain label and I get to benefit.
> Some people just do not appreciate handcrafted items, count yourself lucky.


as I am a marker in a thrift shop I understand the way you feel but the problem is people want things for next to nothing and we need to keep the stock moving so therefore prices need to be low but being a knitter myself I understand the hours involved.....hope this gives some understanding for you


----------



## Shimal (Apr 21, 2013)

Unfortunately, since we are "just knitting" as we sit, watching TV or talking to others, our time is not valued. They probably priced them the same as they would have priced a used sweater from someplace like Wal-mart (budget store). It is also possible that the person the sweaters were knitted for valued them so little that they were sent to the charity shop - I've also seen that happen. In a way, I am hoping that the global warming crowd has it all wrong and we are headed for a mini-Ice Age. Maybe then, more People will value what we do!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

In the US things in a used items shop are not donated by the knitter for profit. They are items given away and any profit goes to the shop. I would look for the cheap bargains in this situation. The craftsperson gets nothing from the sale.

But it is true these second hand shops have no concept of the value of their hand crafted donations. Buyer may profit greatly here.


----------



## laceandbits (Jun 23, 2011)

The whole aim of a charity shop, in the UK at least, is to raise money for that charity. They are not in themselves a charity, offering a service to less fortunate people in that locality unless that is their charitable remit.

Thus, money raised by the British Heart Foundation shops goes to the British Heart Foundation and so on. The only type of shops which are there as a service to the local community would be one for a local housing association or similar and these are few and far between. 

Having said that, the prices tend to be lower in the same charity's shops in less affluent areas, which is why they have pricing specialists, but the goods donated are also sorted into better quality in better areas, so the lower prices probably reflect lower value items.

Maybe in the USA the thrift shops are run to at least partly support the community in which they are situated rather than existing to support a charity based outside those communities.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

It is sad to see hand knitted items in charity shops go so cheaply, but as a lot of people who go there are not well off they are also entitled to good quality items at a price they can afford. I have often bought hand knitted items only to undo them and reuse the wool for another charity. This way I think I am helping two charities. You got a good bargain and the charity you bought from made a little bit of money.


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

Where I live, the big box stores have taken over small towns putting the small shop owners out of business. The empty stores are taken over by people selling thrift items, consignment articles and used clothing.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

In the US you have second hand stores. Some of them may be run by a charity, but others are private shops for the benefit of the owner. None of them are for profiting the people who donate items. These items function as a tax deduction is the shop is a not-for-profit. The person donating the items can claim the value as a tax deduction and this apply value to it.


----------



## zookeeper1 (Feb 26, 2013)

Charity Shops in my area sell items based on what they believe they can sell for. They price items so that they can make money to help people in our county who are sick, or having financial troubles due to loss of work or sickness. Priceing items like $25.00 for handknitted sweaters may be fair but Many of the people who shop there cannot afford to pay that much. I have benefited greatly by being able to buy needles, yarn, and really neat gifts for friends and family at an extremely affordable cost. If you feel that the item is priced too low by all means feel free to donate an additional amount to that worthy charity. Most of them could use all the donations they can get.


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

gillian lorraine said:


> A lot of people who use thrift shops cannot pay "top dollar" ,they are grateful that they or their family member will not have to look as if they are wearing second hand clothes.....if you think the item is worth more then pay more, or put a donation in the collection box.
> The items are freely donated and the charity would rather sell items at a lower price than not sell it at all.
> There are a couple of charity shops here in Plymouth which are always full of paying customers as the items are less than £2. And an expensive charity shop which I have only ever seen 2 customers in.


I agree with this. There are some REALLY poor people out there. Plus, if we figured out what it really cost to knit anythin, even a mug cozy, & even at minimum wage, well, all I can say is, _no one_ could afford anything knitted!!!

I say don't figure it out, it's like figuring out what your mortgage REALLY costs! aaaccckkkk


----------



## Takara (May 20, 2013)

Keep them for your granddaughter or someone who appreciates hand knitted items.
I had a terrible experience with a so called friend ( my post thanks but no thanks), so its nice you have rescued the items.
I have a nice charity shop close by and often see really nice knitted items selling for next to nothing which is a pity as we knitters know the time, and effort it takes to make such items. People who don't do craft work simply don't understand.


----------



## margaret rovicine (Apr 21, 2013)

I agree with all of you who have pointed out that people who don't knit have no idea how much skill and effort go into making a really nice piece. I knit for my own pleasure because I know that I can never charge what my time is really worth. When I sell at craft shows, I bring a small stand-up picture frame containing the following message: "Prices are set at cost of materials + 50 cents per hour of labor." This outrageously low (but accurate) price per hour explains why my items sometimes cost a little more than the big box stores charge, and it also is a great eye-catcher. It has opened a lot of conversations with people who then stop to take a second look at my work. They don't always buy, but they leave with a better understanding of what they have seen.


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

That is kind of insulting, especially to those of us who knit and realizes the hard work put into making a sweater. Still, I would be thrilled to find such a bargain.....although I'd probably feel a little guilty when wearing the sweater(s).


----------



## GemsByGranny (Dec 7, 2012)

Elsie Shufflebottom said:


> This morning I bought four beautifully knitted, obviously brand new cardigans in a charity shop. They were priced at 75p (1.2 US dollars or 1.38 Australian dollars) each. They will make lovely presents for my Granddaughter.
> I would think that some generous talented person knitted them specifically to sell in the shop. The buttons are unusual and beautiful.
> I thought selling them so cheaply was an absolute insult to the person that made them. What do others think?


I agree. It cheapens the product in the eye of the buyer, who won't pay proper prices in the future (but obviously the buyer is pleased with the price). It really upset an old lady, no longer with us, that I knew who spent something like $20 Australian on the yarn, buttons etc, for a baby's knitted set, and saw it for sale for $4. 'I could have just donated the $20 to them' she said, 'and saved myself all that trouble'.

Yes, it is an insult to good, hard-working (hard-knitting) people who often have to economise to buy the where-with-all with which to make the goods.


----------



## GemsByGranny (Dec 7, 2012)

ireneofnc said:


> That is kind of insulting, especially to those of us who knit and realizes the hard work put into making a sweater. Still, I would be thrilled to find such a bargain.....although I'd probably feel a little guilty when wearing the sweater(s).


Well, take heart, ireneofnc, the wearers will probably never know!  Although I would too, probably.


----------



## calisuzi (Apr 1, 2013)

I agree with you, it is an insult but maybe person doing the pricing doesn't have a clue about what goes into crafting a knitted garment.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

A lady at our Blacktown Knitters Guild wants baby booties for charity. I have two pairs finished and another two pairs just needing sewing up. 

I agree that I have never come across any hand knitted garments in my local charity shop for sale. I must admit the cost is very little, even if they charged about AU$5.00 would be better.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

There are two ways to look at this - from the donor's point of view her work is grossly undervalued, but from the buyer's point of view they are able to purchase something that might not be afforded otherwise.(Or they don't expect to pay much for hand knits...) Which is right? If the donor is really upset about the pricing, perhaps its possible for her to sell them herself and donate some or all the proceeds to the charity. On the other hand, the person pricing items in the shop possibly has the view that hand knits are inferior to shop bought. (I hear this from relations, who will greet a new hand knitted item with "ooh, its as good as the XXX's one, aren't you clever!") so they expect them to cost much less.
Personally, I'd prefer that items are not overpriced, but I do understand how hurtful it is not to have your work valued; some of the shops here throw out donated items they don't think are 'good enough' so I do tend to be careful where I donate the better items, but am equally pleased if I find a bargain myself.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Sheilak1 said:


> I was born and Raised in Liverpool England but have lived in the USA for a long time.I still knit daily but my six siblings in England say they would not put their children in hand knits.I think children look so well looked after wearing hand knits....Whats wrong with them over there ...????


This doesn't apply to everyone in UK, but only to the more 'old fashioned' ones, who assume that you only shop there out of desperation. My teenaged daughter found some amazing and unique clothes in our Charity Shops which she often wore to her Saturday job in the local library, and she said people often asked where she had bought them. Some were really impressed, but others just 'turned up their noses' when they found that they were admiring a Charity Shop item!


----------



## elaineadams (Oct 17, 2011)

Elsie Shufflebottom said:


> This morning I bought four beautifully knitted, obviously brand new cardigans in a charity shop. They were priced at 75p (1.2 US dollars or 1.38 Australian dollars) each. They will make lovely presents for my Granddaughter.
> I would think that some generous talented person knitted them specifically to sell in the shop. The buttons are unusual and beautiful.
> I thought selling them so cheaply was an absolute insult to the person that made them. What do others think?


I have a friend who works in one of our local charity shops, and she said that if children's items, regardless of condition, are priced over £1 they don't sell. But when these shops are selling adult clothing for £2.50 where does that leave them for pricing baby clothing? And does the person who made the items you bought feel insulted at the price her work sells for? And we have to remember that many of the people who shop in charity shops do not have the money to pay a higher price.


----------



## jdwilhelm (Dec 6, 2011)

Excellent...this is like the one where I volunteer. I think God blesses the work.


knitter2 said:


> My husband is the Business Manager at the thrift store in out town. Everyone that works there works free and gives their time. Every penny goes back into out county and we are the third largest money maker in town. All the merchandise is given free. They give money to 32 kids to go to college, they give to the homeless shelter, to Kids Cottage (A place where kids can go and see there parents supervised when they have been taken away for mistreatment), help young children to learn to read when they are having trouble, Boys and Girls Club,and a lot more. I hope this helps you to understand how much they do. Thanks for listening. Jane


----------



## mossstitch (Nov 6, 2013)

I love the story about where the money goes when things are sold in the thrift shops .I hope many many people are helped .
My observation is that a lot of people who are poor would rather shop for new things ,even inferior type clothes and goods rather than anything second hand .
I am so proud of my darling twin nephews who are now 16 yrs old and they love thrift shopping . They are not poor but they have inherited the ability to be thrifty and that is a good thing .


----------



## foxglove (Jun 17, 2012)

Hannelore said:


> It is sad to see hand knitted items in charity shops go so cheaply, but as a lot of people who go there are not well off they are also entitled to good quality items at a price they can afford. I have often bought hand knitted items only to undo them and reuse the wool for another charity. This way I think I am helping two charities. You got a good bargain and the charity you bought from made a little bit of money.


I think the point of this discussion is that people buy yarn to knit for charity shops and the shops sell the items at a price lower than the cost of the yarn. This means that it is costing the knitter more money than the charity shop is getting. Surely it would be better in the long run for the knitter to donate the cost of the yarn to the charity, that way they would end up making more money. 
It is soul destroying to spend money only to see the charity getting less back, that is why I said in my last comment it is better to donate unwanted yarn left over from projects for people to buy & knit up themselves. A lot of people will buy this yarn to knit up for charities benefitting 2 organisations.


----------



## MartyCare (Feb 16, 2011)

I like that tip. I will definitely use that.

I saw an idea once that to see how long something takes, use an electric clock and start it at 12:00. Plug it in, and just keep it plugged in while you are working on the project. That was before digital clocks. I might still have a clock that will work for that.


margaret rovicine said:


> When I sell at craft shows, I bring a small stand-up picture frame containing the following message: "Prices are set at cost of materials + 50 cents per hour of labor."


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Getting a great buy is the thrill of the hunt plus a profit for the store.


----------



## gina (Jan 18, 2011)

I've become very discouraged reading this thread. It's all about money, with no thought about the poor people who buy the knitted things and the pleasure they get from wearing these lovely items. 

Isn't that what a charity shop is about? It's not a business with a bottom line and stockholders to appease. If all they want is money, then they should open a regular retail store with the profits going to the charity.

I donate my items, so the people get them for free. I'm not insulted. On the contrary, I feel happy.

It's not a very charitable attitude to choose to be insulted. Go to a craft fair, charge whatever the traffic will bear, and donate the profit after expenses.


----------



## Suzie1 (May 11, 2011)

I would knit sweaters for my MIL. I never saw her wear any of them. She would never use gifts that were given to her by anyone. I'm sure those sweaters ended up in a thrift shop somewhere never have been worn.


----------



## ultrahiggs (Jun 4, 2012)

Suzie1 said:


> I would knit sweaters for my MIL. I never saw her wear any of them. She would never use gifts that were given to her by anyone. I'm sure those sweaters ended up in a thrift shop somewhere never have been worn.


Why do they do that !! my Mother was like that, when she died and we had to clear out her house, we found all the presents she had been given unopened, she never used them, she never gave them away, how strange


----------



## Loe58 (Jan 28, 2013)

When we give something away we give up control over it. I do a lot of knitting for charity, and these things are absolutely free. Yes, I put a lot of time and love into the items, but I do it because I love the process. It doesn't insult me if a charity shop prices them low. One of my favorite art pieces in my house came from a student art show when I was in college. I paid $2.00 for it. I would hope that, rather than be insulted by the low price I paid, the artist would be pleased that all these years later I am still enjoying it. You can certainly give the shop more, and they will be glad to get it.


----------



## mossstitch (Nov 6, 2013)

It's true that when and item leaves our hands it's gone and whatever happens to it is out of our control . If you had liked it so much you would not have parted with it .
The one thing I don't agree with is that it's the poor who are hunting for bargains in thrift shops ,far from it .


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

Mary Mc Connell said:


> It's true that when and item leaves our hands it's gone and whatever happens to it is out of our control . If you had liked it so much you would not have parted with it .
> The one thing I don't agree with is that it's the poor who are hunting for bargains in thrift shops ,far from it .


Granted, people who are well-off shop at these places. I know of a couple who go regularly to get bargains to resell on Ebay, and do quite well at it. But there are a lot of people in my community who have been unemployed for a long time (high unemployment rate here) and who need places like this. They aren't looking for the fancy things the Ebayers go for, but for reasonable prices to clothe growing families.


----------



## ChristmasTree (Nov 28, 2011)

TNS said:


> There are two ways to look at this - from the donor's point of view her work is grossly undervalued, but from the buyer's point of view they are able to purchase something that might not be afforded otherwise.(Or they don't expect to pay much for hand knits...) Which is right? If the donor is really upset about the pricing, perhaps its possible for her to sell them herself and donate some or all the proceeds to the charity. On the other hand, the person pricing items in the shop possibly has the view that hand knits are inferior to shop bought. (I hear this from relations, who will greet a new hand knitted item with "ooh, its as good as the XXX's one, aren't you
> clever!") so they expect them to cost much less.
> Personally, I'd prefer that items are not overpriced, but I do understand how hurtful it is not to have your work valued; some of the shops here throw out donated items they don't think are 'good enough' so *I do tend to be careful where I donate the better items, but am equally pleased if I find a bargain myself.*


I agree with all of this, especially being careful where items are donated. You only have to look around the shop to see what items are going for. I would prefer to take them someplace where they will be given to people who are in need. On the other hand, some charity shops do a lot of good and would not be able to do so without $$. My kids and I love to go thrift shopping. We are always a couple of seasons (or decades!) out of style and amazed at all the great things we find, however, our thrift stores are not as inexpensive as the ones I'm hearing about!


----------



## mossstitch (Nov 6, 2013)

I love all this communication about thrift shopping ,it's such a wise thing to do .I am so glad that so many lovely things are donated to my local thrift shops . I would much prefer something gently worn and good quality to the cheap things available in the large stores . All of my sweaters are cashmere and I love them and use them . What I can't wear I use to make lap quilts ,cuffs for mittens , 
hats ,it's a real adventure every time I go shopping .I support the business and I feel good about that .
The waste in this country is shocking ,so much just discarded every day .


----------



## megs mum (Aug 13, 2012)

I work in 2 charity shops, both have set prices for items that are sold. The main thing is that these items are clean and can be used. And they are cheap so that many people can afford them. If you think they are too cheap then a donation is very welcome.


----------



## laceandbits (Jun 23, 2011)

gina said:


> I've become very discouraged reading this thread. It's all about money, with no thought about the poor people who buy the knitted things and the pleasure they get from wearing these lovely items.
> 
> Isn't that what a charity shop is about? It's not a business with a bottom line and stockholders to appease. If all they want is money, then they should open a regular retail store with the profits going to the charity.


This exactly sums up what I was trying to explain in my previous post. In the UK most charity shops ARE a regular retail store, which just happens to get some of its stock donated by the public. They also buy in some stock.

They are there to raise as much money as possible for the charity, not to be charitable to the local community. The pricing is done to reflect the economy in the area, but they are still supposed to be commercially sensible rather than practically giving stuff away because a customer looks in need.

The other way of looking at it is that if you underprice hand knitted garments, the purchaser will undervalue it. Not so in the case of OP, or me, as we appreciate the work that went into them, but someone who doesn't knit may not realise that they need to use a little extra care looking after hand knitting


----------



## albie (Jun 2, 2011)

i don't know about anyone else, but around here our charity shop doesn't give anything away for free. ie:Goodwill,Salvation Army,etc. they have to charge a certain amount or %, you don't get to have any say what to charge. anything that is given to these places are theirs to do with as they please. once you give anything to anyone it is no longer yours,(whether you like it or not). if you want to give it away for free,you go to a local homeless shelter.

charity shops are to make money to pay to their help and help others in emergency needs(fires,floods,etc). homeless shelters will take clothes and/or money to help the helpless. don't expect a $50 sweater to sell for that,you are lucky to get it for under $10. be reasonable ladies, if it so precious to you,,,,don't give it away.sell it to a consignment shop.


----------



## knittingnut214 (Feb 11, 2012)

jelun2 said:


> I find that happens all the time in thrift stores. The person doing the pricing isn't familiar with a certain label and I get to benefit.
> Some people just do not appreciate handcrafted items, count yourself lucky.


So disappointing...especially, when we as "crafters" know how much work goes into these projects....


----------



## mac.worrall (Jun 24, 2011)

be reasonable ladies, if it so precious to you,,,,don't give it away.sell it to a consignment shop.[/quote]

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jdwilhelm (Dec 6, 2011)

Part of the pricing is that we have a "standard" price, so much for an adult sweater, no matter its origin. With the high volume of donations it is impossible to designate hand knit from machine made. 

When I really treasure something, I try to get it to a good home myself. Otherwise I give it away and forget about it.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

It is for this reason that the knitting group I belong to refuses to make items for most charity shops. We are happy to make items for charities which pass knitted items directly to those in need, but the prices charged for garments in the shops are just insulting. We do make baby clothes for sale in the local hospital shop, but these are sold for a fair (not high) price. I would rather make a cash donation than spend money on yarn and take time making an item that is then offered for less than the price of the materials.


----------



## silversurfer (Nov 25, 2013)

How long had these items been on sale?
Maybe others did not admire them as you did and the price had to be lowered to sell them.


----------



## SweetPandora (May 9, 2013)

I WISH I could find yarn at my local thrift/charity stores! I have yet to find anything even remotely related to knitting or crafting in general. 

Obviously the person doing the pricing had no idea what the value was of the items you purchased.


----------

